

Journalists Reportedly Banned From Smartphone Photography At Olympics In Russia - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/11/journalists-reportedly-banned-from-smartphone-photography-at-olympics-in-russia/

======
Mithrandir
[http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/11/ioc-spokesman-journalists-
fr...](http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/11/ioc-spokesman-journalists-free-to-
instagram-at-sochi-olympics/):

 _Journalists will be allowed to use Instagram, Twitter and other social media
to post still photos and news from the Sochi Olympics, International Olympic
Committee spokesman Mark Adams confirmed to For The Win in an email on
Monday._

 _" Please take as many photos as you like!" he wrote._

 _" Sharing pix on social media positively encouraged," he added in an
additional email._

------
johnnydoebk
The Russian article Gregory Ferenstein has referred to looks like a
translation from English: "Съёмку поставят вне закона" and "кто-то из
журналистов будет схвачен"... Well, that's definitely written by some English
speaking guy (for Russian public).

------
pja
This is probably as much the control freak Olympic Ctte in action as it is the
Russian State's need to control the newsflow around the Olympics.

------
benologist
Rewording of [http://www.buzzfeed.com/maxseddon/the-olympics-will-not-
be-t...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/maxseddon/the-olympics-will-not-be-tweeted-
vined-or-instagrammed)

~~~
quarterto
The reposter has become the reposted.

------
6d0debc071
Permitted/banned items lists are often a bit of a mess at sporting events.

People pay a lot of money for permission to take photographs and videos of the
things. There's even technology specifically set up to bypass restrictions on
it, cameras with radios attached so that if they get confiscated the images
are already safe off-site spring to mind.

IME the line usually falls along whether the equipment someone's coming in
with looks professional or not. Though with smartphones getting better cameras
it's at least understandable that people would get their wires crossed.

------
brokenparser
_Journalists Reportedly Banned From Smartphone Photography In Russia_

 _Journalists Reportedly Banned From Russia_

 _Journalists Banned From Russia_

 _Banned From Russia_

 _Russia_

'nuf said.

~~~
coldtea
Naive American that thinks has a clue about what's going on in Russia (or
anyplace in the world outside his hometown for that matter)

American

'nuf said

